# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  3 an Krebs vestorbene in nur wenigen Tagen

## HansiB

Hallo auch leidende,

ich war gestern auf einer Beerdigung, bei der von Schwester und Bruder Abschied genommen wurde. Beide an Krebs erkrankt, er an Prostatakrebs, mein Jahrgang, ich kann es nicht begreifen, daß es so schnell zu Ende ging.

Ich kenne leider nicht die genaue PKG, aber die übliche Therapiepatette, OP, Bestrahlung, HB und jetzt Chemo mit Taxotere. Leider spach er, als SHgler nicht mit uns darüber. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, wenn man glaubt eine Chemo hilft einem, die Nebenwirkungen zu mildern. Die Chemo musste abgebrochen werden und hat unserm Freund anscheinend den Rest gegeben. Er kam gar nicht mehr aus den Krankenhaus raus. Was nützt einem da ein Überlebensvorteil von 2-3 Monaten? Finale Chemo, wie ich leider öfter feststellen muss.

Der 2. PCa Fall:

Auch die ganze Palette von Therapien, um die 50 Jahre jung, mit noch großen Plänen. Taxotere mit noch was, (das Übliche) unter Studienbedingungen in einer Uniklinik therapiert. Als "Nebenwirkung" Pleuraerguss (WW wir sprachen früher schon darüber, mein 2. Fall in meiner bescheidenen Umgebung, beide tödlich), der angeblich "Repariert" wurde. Gegen den PCa konnte nichts mehr gemacht werde, ist vielleicht besser so, nach wenigen Tagen kam er aus der Klinik, in die Paliativstation der Uniklinik und verstarb kurz danach, für mich unbegreiflich.

Ich hatte bei den LPS-BW Treffen in Freudenstadt, Hutschi war dabei, versucht ihm zu helfen, damals war er noch gut beieinander, kurz vor der Taxotere-Studie. Er hat sich seit dem nicht mehr gemeldet, erst als es ihm so "Dreckig" ging, meldete er sich bei uns, da war das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen.

Ich bin sehr traurig, wie unter Hochtharapie unter Kontrolle von "Spitzenkliniken" Freunde so schnell Versterben.

Das bei beiden die systemischer Erkrankung nicht vor beginn der Tharapien festgestellt wurde ist mir unbegreiflich. Auch da zeigt sich erneut der Sinn einer frühen DNA-Untersuchung, vor Therapiebeginn.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Der 2. PCa Fall:
> 
> Auch die ganze Palette von Therapien, um die 50 Jahre jung, mit noch großen Plänen. Taxotere mit noch was, (das Übliche) unter Studienbedingungen in einer Uniklinik therapiert. Als "Nebenwirkung" Pleuraerguss (WW wir sprachen früher schon darüber, mein 2. Fall in meiner bescheidenen Umgebung, beide tödlich), der angeblich "Repariert" wurde. Gegen den PCa konnte nichts mehr gemacht werde, ist vielleicht besser so, nach wenigen Tagen kam er aus der Klinik, in die Paliativstation der Uniklinik und verstarb kurz danach, für mich unbegreiflich.


Hallo HansiB, was macht sich in Deiner "Ferndiagnose" so sicher, dass der Pleuraerguss eine Nebenwirkung der Chemotherapie war? Solche waghalsigen Thesen finde ich sehr daneben, insbesonders mit erhobenem Zeigefinger anderen fortgeschrittenen Erkrankten gegenüber. Wenig aufbauend auch für jene, die teilweise nicht wissen, wo ihnen vor Kummer der Kopf steht.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Konrad, Berichte über das Ableben von Freunden oder auch nur von Mitbetroffenen bedeuten immer einen Augenblick des Verharrens beim Lesen.



> Ich hatte bei den LPS-BW Treffen in Freudenstadt, Hutschi war dabei, versucht ihm zu helfen, damals war er noch gut beieinander, kurz vor der Taxotere-Studie. Er hat sich seit dem nicht mehr gemeldet, erst als es ihm so "Dreckig" ging, meldete er sich bei uns, da war das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen.


Natürlich erinnere ich mich auch an ein Gespräch mit diesem damals noch sehr engagiert als SHG-Leiter wirkenden PK-Betroffenen. Er erkundigte sich sehr ausführlich über alle nur möglichen Therapiewege. Er offenbarte aber nur ganz nebensächlich sein eigenes Problem, denn er war in erster Linie angetreten, anderen Betroffenen in absehbarer Zeit mit Rat und Tat behilflich sein zu können. Kaum vorstellbar, dass ihm an jenem Wochenende noch einer aus dem Kreise der anwesenden zahlreichen SHG-Leiter wirklich den entscheidenden Tip für eine Therapie hätte geben können. Das hätte dann nach der damals wohl schon vorliegenden Situation allenfalls der ihn behandelnde Urologe entscheiden können. Auch wenn Du nun einen gewissen Einblick in die PKH dieses Mannes hattest, ist es nicht mehr angebracht, die wahrscheinlichen Gründe für das frühe Ableben Deiner einfühlsamen Anteilnahme zu überlassen, in dem Du etwas hinein interpretierst.
Zu Taxotere eine Übersetzung von Dr. Eichhorn: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...u_Taxotere.pdf
ZU der Studie: http://www.lkh-leoben.at/cms/beitrag/10052246/2113882/
Zum Pleuraerguss: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleuraerguss
Es werden in allen obigen Links die Nebenwirkungen beschrieben. Für Spekulationen ergibt sich immer ein weites Feld. Nur hilft es nicht mehr, wenn es schon passiert ist, dann zu grübeln anzufangen. Es ist nämlich nicht mehr zu ändern. Als meine Frau mal durch nur teilweises Verschulden an einem Fahrzeug einen hohen Schaden verursachte, war sie erstaunt, dass ich lediglich froh war, sie gesund vorzufinden, den Schaden aber mit der Bemerkung abtat, es ist passiert und nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen. Im Buddhismus ist diese Einstellung gang und gäbe.



> Dass bei beiden die systemische Erkrankung nicht vor Beginn der Therapien festgestellt wurde, ist mir unbegreiflich


Wenn das, emsiger Konrad, so einfach wäre, könnte möglicherweise wirklich manche Therapieentscheidung anders ausfallen. Du nimmst bevorzugt für Dich in Anspruch, fast alles richtig zu machen. Lass uns bitte mal wieder wissen, wie denn Deine aktuelle PKH ausschaut. Zum Schluß noch eine ganz persönliche Bitte: Leider wird mehr über nicht so gelungene Abläufe berichtet, soll bedeuten positive Berichte sind in der Minderheit. Versuch doch Du bitte mal, trotz eigener Sorgen mehr ermunternde Beiträge zu verfassen. Da können dann auch von Sorgen betroffene Forumsbenutzer davon profitieren und werden nicht durch negative Beispiele verunsichert. Ist doch versprochen, Konrad? Dir und Deiner Frau ein frohes Wochenende. Harald.

*"Alles was du sagst, sollte wahr sein. Aber nicht alles was wahr ist, solltest du auch sagen."*
(Voltaire]

----------


## Anonymous1

> Zu Taxotere eine Übersetzung von Dr. Eichhorn: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...u_Taxotere.pdf
> ZU der Studie: http://www.lkh-leoben.at/cms/beitrag/10052246/2113882/
> Zum Pleuraerguss: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleuraerguss


Der emsige Konrad bezieht sich sicherlich auf Folie 40 dieses Strum-Vortrages:

http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...behandlung.ppt

----------


## Pinguin

*Prioritätenverlagerung*




> Der emsige Konrad bezieht sich sicherlich auf Folie 40 dieses Strum-Vortrages:


http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...behandlung.ppt 

Das möchte ich eher bezweifeln, obwohl es sich bei dem von Wolfhard dankenswerter Weise in seine homepage eingestellten umfangreichen, soll heißen vollständigen Vortrag von Dr. Strum um eine gute lesbare Übersetzung handelt. Konrad trägt immer zwei bis zum Bersten gefüllte Aktentaschen mit sich herum. Das darin enthaltene Material läßt kaum noch viel Spielraum zum Studieren anderer Schriften. Andererseits ließ es sich Konrad nicht nehmen, den Vorträgen vor Ort zu lauschen. Gut möglich, dass auch da etwas hängen blieb. Diese ausschließlich den Männern vorbehaltene Krebskrankheit PK beinhaltet so viele Imponderabilien, dass es wohl nie gelingen wird, erschöpfend alle Varianten irgendwo zu erfassen bzw. zu dokumentieren, um sich wie bei einem nachschlagbarem Inhaltsverzeichnis die günstigste aussuchen zu können. 

*"Auch ein hundertausend Fuß hoher Turm ruht auf der Erde"*
(Aus China)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Konrad trägt immer zwei bis zum Bersten gefüllte Aktentaschen mit sich herum.


Der Ärmste. Ist in den Taschen auch die eigene Geschichte ab 2009 drinne?

----------


## HorstK

[quote=Hutschi;41149]
...Imponderabilien, ... 
[quote]

? Imponderabilien *[*Plural; lateinisch*]*

zu deutsch:

Unwägbarkeiten; unfassbare, kaum merkliche, aber trotzdem oft wichtige Einflüsse und Faktoren.
© _Wissen Media Verlag_

Ich bin dem Lateinischen nicht mächtig und habe es mir übersetzen lassen.

Freundliche Grüße
Horst

----------


## Pinguin

*Du bist nicht allein*

Hallo Horst, Herbert Wehner hatte hin und wieder auch nicht den augenblicklichen Durchblick, insbesondere bei Fremdwörtern. Legendär sind zudem seine Zornesausbrüche, wenn er z.B. dem damaligen Abgeordneten Todenhöfer zurief "Sie Hodentöter" oder dem Jürgen Wohlrabe "Sie Übelkrähe" Mit Dativ und Genitiv stand auch er zudem gern auf Kriegsfuß. Ich danke Dir, dass Du meine mir so aus der Feder gelaufene Formulierung in deutsche Worte verpackt hast.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Harald,

Zitat: Konrad trägt immer zwei bis zum Bersten gefüllte Aktentaschen mit sich herum. Das darin enthaltene Material läßt kaum noch viel Spielraum zum Studieren anderer Schriften.

Da irrst du dich, Studien interessieren mich nur am Rande, mich interessiert mehr Erfahrungen von Bekannten im meinem Umkreis und das richtige Leben. Wenn Freunde unter Studienbedingungen sterben, ist da für mich schlimm genug.

Es ist nur noch 1 Tasche, mit auch Unterlegen zum hergeben.

Dieter, ich muss nicht auf deine Frozeleien eingehen, auch 2009 wird kommen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...auch 2009 wird kommen...


Wegen mir kannst Du Dir ruhig Zeit lassen. Aber: Was fällt Dir so schwer dabei, vielleicht kann ich Dir behilflich sein?

----------


## HansiB

> Wegen mir kannst Du Dir ruhig Zeit lassen. Aber: Was fällt Dir so schwer dabei, vielleicht kann ich Dir behilflich sein?


mir fällt schwer euch das Auf und Ab des PSA und aktuell den großen PSA Abfall  zu erklären. Das du mir helfen willst ist ja wirklich neu.

----------


## Anonymous1

> mir fällt schwer euch das Auf und Ab des PSA und aktuell den großen PSA Abfall  zu erklären. Das du mir helfen willst ist ja wirklich neu.


Setz' die Werte doch einfach ein. Erklärungen bekommst Du dann bestimmt auch von anderen.

----------


## HansiB

> Hallo HansiB, was macht sich in Deiner "Ferndiagnose" so sicher, dass der Pleuraerguss eine Nebenwirkung der Chemotherapie war? Solche waghalsigen Thesen finde ich sehr daneben, insbesonders mit erhobenem Zeigefinger anderen fortgeschrittenen Erkrankten gegenüber. Wenig aufbauend auch für jene, die teilweise nicht wissen, wo ihnen vor Kummer der Kopf steht.


Hallo Dieter,

ganz dumm und unerfahren bin ich auch nicht.

Zitat aus Onkologische Diagnose: 2.4.07 2 Zyklen Txotere weekly (x4), NW: Augentränen; Pleuraerguß, Hand-Fußsyndrom. 4 x Pleurapunktion rechts.
11.07. Recidivierende bds. Pleuraergüsse, Anlage Denvor-Katheder. Anstieg PSA.
12.07. - 1.08 Docetaxell weekly, Kompikationen: Scherwiegende Ödemneigung (Beinödeme, Pleuraergüsse, Weichteilödem im Genitalbereich).

Ich finde es unglaublich wie einseitig die Hoch-Chemo von einigen von euch bewertet wird und so geht es weiter, bis zum schnellen Tode meines Freundes. Er kam nicht mehr aus den Krankenhaus raus.

----------


## HansiB

> Setz' die Werte doch einfach ein. Erklärungen bekommst Du dann bestimmt auch von anderen.


Hallo Dieter,

ich bezweifle, daß jemand meine PSA Entwicklung unter der Immuntherapie bewerten kann.

----------


## Anonymous1

> ganz dumm und unerfahren bin ich auch nicht.


Bist du nicht, aber du bastelst Dir Deine "Schlussfolgerungen" meistens so zurecht, wie es gerade am besten zu Deiner Argumentation passt. Das stört mich sehr.

Zum Nachdenken: 

Pleuraergüsse werden in eiweißarme Transsudate und eiweißreiche Exsudate unterteilt, weiterhin kann der Erguss blutig, eitrig oder milchigtrüb sein. Er kann entweder frei um die Lunge herum auslaufen oder durch Verklebungen gekammert sein. Bei jungen Patienten ist die Ursache häufig TBC.

Mögliche Ursachen eines Pleuraergusses sind:

    * onkotisch hydrostatisch, also aufgrund des Drucks und der Flüssigkeitsfiltration zum Beispiel:
          o im Rahmen einer (Rechts-)Herzinsuffizienz (mit häufigste Ursache des Pleuraergusses)
          o Pericarditis constrictiva
          o Hypoalbuminämie
          o Hydronephrose
          o e.a.
    * entzündlich-infektiös zum Beispiel
          o Tuberkulose
          o Viren und Mykoplasmen
          o Pilze und Parasiten
          o parapneumonisch (bakteriell durch Pneumokokken im Rahmen einer Lungenentzündung)
          o als unspezifisches Empyem (eitrig)
    * entzündlich-nichtinfektiös
    * neoplastisch, also im Rahmen einer Krebserkrankung
          o Mesotheliom eine maligne (Karzinose) Tumorzellbesiedlung der Pleura
    * vaskulär zum Beispiel:
          o Kollateralen bei Leberzirrhose
    * autoimmunologisch
    * traumatisch zum Beispiel:
          o nach Rippenfraktur
          o postoperativ
          o durch Lymphflüssigkeit (Chylothorax)
    * sonstige

----------


## Hans (GL)

> ich bezweifle, daß jemand meine PSA Entwicklung unter der Immuntherapie bewerten kann.


Hallo Konrad,

vielleicht könnten Erkrankte profitieren?

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------

